# Fellas who does light customisations these days?



## mickb (Dec 28, 2020)

I used to get some lights by Randy at Pflexpro and hearing he is out of business(?) wondered if who else in similar class and price is out there these days. Any suggestions welcomed!


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 28, 2020)

good question, I would like to know the same. 
its been ages randy has gone away. 
one of the best-i hope he is ok. 
thanks.


----------



## nbp (Dec 28, 2020)

Moved to Builders and Modders. It might help to describe what sort of mods you need done and what flashlights you are working with.


----------



## mickb (Dec 28, 2020)

neutralwhite said:


> good question, I would like to know the same.
> its been ages randy has gone away.
> one of the best-i hope he is ok.
> thanks.



Is it known why he closed up shop and whether he is still around? I used to email him my bizarre requests when I was working in the middle east. Very helpful guy.


----------



## zeroair (Dec 28, 2020)

mickb said:


> Randy at Pflexpro and hearing he is out of business(?)


Rumor or is this confirmed?


----------



## mickb (Dec 28, 2020)

zeroair said:


> Rumor or is this confirmed?



If it was confirmed I wouldnt be asking what happened to him  All I know is he isnt open for the same business he once was.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 28, 2020)

I just read about him working on a big contract, and will return after that, or something like that ( on his page ). 
I do hope he returns!. 



mickb said:


> If it was confirmed I wouldnt be asking what happened to him  All I know is he isnt open for the same business he once was.


----------



## mickb (Dec 28, 2020)

Okay definitely not closed shop then, just not taking orders like before. Thanks for the clarification, good to know.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 28, 2020)

damn, I really hope he does come back and carries on from where he left us. I am looking for a new PFlex!



mickb said:


> Okay definitely not closed shop then, just not taking orders like before. Thanks for the clarification, good to know.


----------



## archimedes (Dec 28, 2020)

I am not aware of any updates since the last post in the following thread ...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?456753-PFlexPro-Site-Down-Temporarily

Rather than speculate on that further here, this thread may more usefully address other modding options.

Without knowing more specifics of your needs, it is difficult to advise. In terms of offering a very broad range of modding services and significant technical ability, you may wish to look further into the V54 subforum, as well.


----------



## mickb (Dec 29, 2020)

thanks archimedes, sorry got sidetracked about Pflexpro. Id like something in lightweight 25mm straight-sided( or however to say head same size as body) protected 18650 based, remote pressure switch compatible, recoil proof(low recoil only, not shotgun), weight around 3oz, 1000-1500 lumens, a reflector to get 22 KCD lux , no fancy functions needed, this light will spend its whole life being turned on at 100% and off again. Lastly, a fraction of surefire price.  At the moment considering one of the off the shelf higher power Convoy S2+ 'osram'(?) if nothing else suits. But would be prepared to pay 100 USD or so.


----------

